# 08 Brute running rich?



## thor (Apr 14, 2009)

My 08 Brute gives a puff of black smoke when you crack the throttle,it is snorkled so i also removed the airbox lid with the same results,is this normal?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds normal to me. 
It still does this with the airbox lid off you say?


----------



## thor (Apr 14, 2009)

yes, dosen't seem to make a difference


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i know mine was rich and was still rich after snorks.
Adding an after market exhaust seems to clear that up.


----------



## Big Bad Brute (Apr 22, 2009)

theres an excuse to add an aftermarket exhaust!
cough muzzy cough cough


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I know on some of the EFI Brutes they do run rich....John Cannon tuned a friend of mine with an LRD pipe and snorks. I think he said he had to take away like 16% of fuel.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

mien runs ruch :shrug:


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hoping the ehs lid takes care it, will see


----------

